# Profile: Pygocentrus natteri



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

Couldn't find a profile on Pygocentrus natereri here and thought to my self "that is just wrong".








My fishies


Bob hares fish from www.piranha-info.com


Jonas hansels fish from www.piranha-info.com.

*Scientific name:* Pygocentrus natteri.
*Common name:* Red bellied piranha, Red breasted piranha, RPB, Natterer's piranha.
*Synonyms:* Serrasalmus Nattereri (INVALID)
*Etymology:* < WANTED >
*Genus:* Pygocentrus
*Order:* Characiformes
*Class* Actinopterygii 
*Family:* Characidae
*Subfamily:* Serrasalminae
*Size:* ~12"
*Origin:* South America: Amazon River basin, Paraguay Paraná River basin, northeastern Brazilian coastal rivers and Essequibo River basin.
*Minimum Tank Size:* 7G per ½" piranha (EG: 6 x 1" = 84G)
*Tank setup:*Lots of hiding places, plants are a plus as they help to remove toxins such as ammonia.
*Temperament:* Can be a bit skittish and not as aggresive as other pygocentrus species, will be VERY skittsh and Aggresive if not fed properly.
*Compatibility:* Can go with other fish of the genus Pygocentrus.
*Water Type:* Fresh water
*Temperature:* 77 - 81°F
*Hardness:* 5- 18dH
*pH:* 6 - 7.5
*Sexual dimorphism:* Pygocentrus natteri are as the majority of piranhas monomirphic which means that theres no outer difference between male and female.
*Breeding:* Breeding will only occour if and when they want to, frequent waterchanges, good filtration and tankmaintance will definently help also lowering the temperature may have a good effect as well.
Breeding piranahas will turn dark, almost black and dance around eachother.
When the male is ready you will see him getting black within a relatively short timespan and chasing one particurlar fish, this fish will be the female which he wants to bread with, he will chase her around the tank trying to guide her to the selected site and while doing this they may take bits of of eachother in due time the female will come to a halt at the selected site and the male will fertilize the egg.
*Feeding: Bloodworms, shrimp, krill, silversides etc. avoid fish that contains thiaminase such as gold fish karps and everything in their family*
*Other Varients:* Pygocentrus ternetzi (Debatable)

heres a handy link
heres another handy link

Most of this is written from memory so correct me if im wrong somewhere.


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

Isn't this provided in the Information section of this site?


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

Scarface said:


> Isn't this provided in the Information section of this site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparantly I didn't look there.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

metzthgar said:


> Scarface said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this provided in the Information section of this site?
> ...


Check this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...d=species_index


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

PFury Species Information

Opefe


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

metzthgar said:


> Couldn't find a profile on Pygocentrus natereri here and thought to my self "that is just wrong".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7 gallons per 1/2" of Piranha!?!?!?!?!?!? what????? so a single 10" Piranha needs 140 gallons of tank space


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thats what i was lookin at i was like wtf


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats hilarious.







Man Id need about 1200 gallons. Where am I gonna find a tank like that at.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

cheers for the effort

i figure that the piranha side of the profiles is pretty much

handled, we got judazzz and hastatus that have that market

cornered.

if you like to do profiles check here

for fish we dont have one on yet, then post it in the general discussion area

or if it fits in one of the other sections in non piranha better


----------

